# ohne worte



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Hallo da draußen,

auch ich haben eine Art stalking Fall, der aber schon hardcore ist...... :evil: 

Kurzum: 

Habe mich vor einem Jahr von meiner langjährigen Beziehung getrennt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt bekommt der "neue Mann" an meiner Seite (Arbeitskollege, mit dem ich aber nicht zusammen bin) sms und Anrufe von einem Unbekannten. Am Telefon wurde nur zweimal geredet (Stimme war männlich), der Rest aufgelegt. In den sms beschreibt der Täter genau was ich wann tue und macht sich über meinen Arbeitskollegen lustig.....zur Zeit haben die Belästigungen nachgelassen in einem Rhythmus von 5 Wochen!

Hat das schon mal jemand diese Dreieckskonstellation erlebt: Die Belästigungen betreffen inhaltlich mich/uns, aber mein Kollege und "Freund" bekommt sie?

Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft reden nicht von Belästigung/Bedrohung und halten die Gründe nicht für anzeigebedürftig!
Telekom rückt die Ergebnisse der Fangschaltung nicht voll aufgeschlüsselt raus, seitden es liegt eine Anzeige vor!!
Anrufe und sms werden ohne jeglichen Absender oder mit unserer eigenen Handynummer meinem Kollegen geschickt. Kein Computerspezialist konnte uns helfen, da das Internet genug Schlupflöcher hat.
Handynummer wurde von unserer Seite auch schon gewechselt, hat der Täter aber rausgekriegt!

Es ist der Horror seit einem Jahr, mißtraue ich mittlerweile vielen Leuten im Freundeskreis, da die geschriebenen sms persönliche Inhalte haben, die ja nicht jeder wissen kann, bsp.: wie die neu zugelegten Handynummern!

HAT JEMAND EINEN RAT?VIELLEICHT EINEN GEDANKENGANG, DEN WIR NOCH NICHT IN DIESEM JAHR GEGANGEN SIND?


Danke im voraus  :bussi: 

Sonnenschein


----------



## Mindolluin (6 Oktober 2004)

sonnenschein schrieb:
			
		

> Anrufe und sms werden ohne jeglichen Absender oder mit unserer eigenen Handynummer meinem Kollegen geschickt.



Die meisten Anbieter ermöglichen das Versenden von SMS über ihre Webseiten, wenn man einen Vertrag bei Ihnen hat. Kennt dein Ex da vielleicht noch ein Passwort? Wenn ja, ändere es. Dann ist immerhin das versenden von SMS unter deiner Nummer (auf diesem Wege) unterbunden.

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> sonnenschein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Anrufe und sms werden ohne jeglichen Absender oder mit unserer eigenen Handynummer meinem Kollegen geschickt.



das ist mit gewissen tools moeglich! es kann jede beliebige tel-nummer (wie z.b. phisihng-mais) eingetragen werden. allerdings muesste dein provider den absender herausbekommen koennen!


----------

